# Airbrush spitting



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Harbor freight 20 dollar airbrush I'm starting with.first time i used it it worked fine.a few days later i fired it up again and it spit and sputtered as i painted.thinned the createx.sprays water fine.did i not clean it good enuff the first time?i got the empty 2oz bottles with caps to attach to airbrush.spraying at 20 psi.anny thoughts on why it spitts paint but not water?

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Probably need to take the gun apart and clean it again. That little part that you need the tool to take off is a trouble spot. A little dried paint in there will do it. Harbor freight sells tiny wire brushs that work well. Make sure the little air hole on the top of the cap is clear. I started the same way, wasn't long until I switched over to a top feeder.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Pipe cleaners are what I always used.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I had one of those that I used to put base coats on. Mine seemed to work best when I shook it a little before spraying. Also some of the colors are thicker and need to thinned down more to spray for you. Bump the pressure up a little more and see if that helps after cleaning again. Just a thought.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Thannkks fellas.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

The needle and tip are the two most important parts of any brush and NEED to be clean and free and clear of any debris or dried up paint. There are cleaning kits out there which have various tools to clean your entire brush....When I first bought mine, I took it apart entirely, to learn all about it and its moving parts. The best tool in my kit is a small wires with various sizes to clean out the tip....use it.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Like ShutUp said, the nozzle tip and needle are usually the culprits for spatter and clogs. The smallest amount of dry paint or particle can plug the tip. They have to be really clean and kept that way or they will spit and plug up and make you nuts. You also might want to filter your paint by putting pieces of nylon stocking material over your bottle with a rubber band. It will trap any dry paint or chunks that accumulate inside the bottle and keep it out of your brush.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

figure it out? Getting ready to take the dive into some lure/blade painting myself.. gotta love winter!


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Yep.the key is to keep that airbrush clean!!!

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

ShutUpNFish said:


> The best tool in my kit is a small wires with various sizes to clean out the tip....use it.


Like the wires used to clean oxy/acetylene torch tips?


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

That would work.i use bread ties.that little wire comes in handy after all

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Like the wires used to clean oxy/acetylene torch tips?


I just got some of those from my nephew. Haven't tried them out on my brush nozzle yet, but they seem perfect with the small diameter they are and the little barbs on them.


----------

